# X-processed tungsten balenced film?



## nealjpage (Jul 14, 2007)

A while back I bought a butt-load of Kodak Ecktachrome 160t.  I haven't gotten around to buying a No. 85 filter yet, so I'm thinking about experimenting with a few rolls.  Has anyone ever crossed processed tungsten balanced E6 before?  What should I expect without a filter?


----------



## Mohain (Jul 24, 2007)

Check out this page for a load of cross processed examples. 

http://www.webmonkey.com/99/23/index3a_page4.html?tw=design

I've got some old Fuji T64 to try out next


----------



## Alpha (Jul 24, 2007)

Mohain said:


> http://www.webmonkey.com/99/23/index3a_page4.html?tw=design



Those are really poor examples as far as I'm concerned. I regularly CP with much better results, and that site is hardly illustrative of the differences between films.

Anyway, you can expect from cross processing tungsten-balanced slide film just what you might expect from cross processing slide film that was shot using a colored filter. Your whole image is going to be in one color on the initial exposure (blue or purple tint b/c of the balance). When you CP, that will convert mostly to some other single color. Take the C41 reversal of _that_ color, and that's what you can expect it to look like.


----------



## nealjpage (Aug 18, 2007)

I've finally gotten a chance to go out and experiment.  Kodak Ektachrome 160t shot with my K1000, 50mm lens, and a circular polarizing filter.  C & C welcome!

1.




2.




3.


----------



## windrivermaiden (Aug 20, 2007)

That is cool.


----------



## nealjpage (Aug 29, 2007)

windrivermaiden said:


> That is cool.



Thanks, Windy!


----------



## Meysha (Aug 29, 2007)

Awesome. It looks like yours have a definite blue tint to them. Although the pink clouds are cool.

Did you take any in tungsten lighting? It'd be nice to see what happens there.


----------



## nealjpage (Sep 1, 2007)

Meysha said:


> Awesome. It looks like yours have a definite blue tint to them. Although the pink clouds are cool.
> 
> Did you take any in tungsten lighting? It'd be nice to see what happens there.



Thanks, Meysha.  No, I didn't take any under tungsten lighting since I don't have access to any.  I wonder how that'd look as well.  I bet it's pretty cool.


----------



## JamesD (Sep 9, 2007)

Wow.  The cooling effect is impressive.  I'm gonna have to try this. :thumbup:


----------

